# Huskee splitter



## Creekheat (Apr 22, 2014)

I plan on purchasing a huskee 22T splitter from my local TSC. It's on sale for $999. It has the Briggs engine. I have seen people on here say they got it for $899. Maybe they run it on sale once a year at that price? If so when? Or ahould I just buy it for $999. Also they are from what I hear switching the name from Huskee to Countryline and changing the briggs to a honda. Obviously a honda would be a selling point. 
Anyone have any info on this or should I just suck it up and get the huskee/briggs for $999? 
Thanks. From what I have seen for <1000 this is the best deal.


----------



## Driver (Apr 22, 2014)

I bought one in Feb. and I did get it for 899.00 only because a new store 50 miles away was having their Grand Opening and selling them for 2 days only at that price. I called my local store and they said they would match the new stores price. Saved me about 80 miles round trip. Even at 999.00 it's still well worth it, that's what I was planning to spend, just got lucky. The last time I was at TSC the 22T they had on display had a Kohler engine with the pump mounted on the side instead of underneath. It's a heck of a good splitter for the money I've split about 8 cords with it so far and all is well.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 22, 2014)

Kohler, yes. I said Honda but its Kohler I think they are switching to. I want one of those...lol


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have the new 2014/2015 TSC catalog right beside me and the 22-Ton is indeed now listed as CountyLine with a Kohler 196cc. Model # 1076995. The 28-Ton has a Honda 190cc engine. I feel sure that it's still made by Speeco.


----------



## mstoelton (Apr 23, 2014)

The TSC ad says it is a B&S engine, but their online ad when you click on it says it is huskee with a kohler engine.

Is there any way to get a discount right now?


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 23, 2014)

In my region, the regular price has been $1099.  It goes on sale for $999.

If you get on the TSC mailing list, you will receive a 10%-off coupon a couple/few times per year.  A 10%-off discount is also available if you open a TSC credit card acct.  The coupon valid dates seem rarely to coincide with the $999 sale.

For a long time the 22-ton had been offered with a Honda GC engine (not the commercial grade GX).


----------



## El Finko (Apr 23, 2014)

Online and at my local store it says $999. Until 4/27 they're offering 18 months no interest (if you sign up for, and are approved for their TSC/Citi card) so it comes out to ~$60/month.
I'm pretty sure they still throw in free hydro fluid on top of that.
I'm gonna have a serious discussion with the finance committee tonight...


----------



## mstoelton (Apr 23, 2014)

So I was getting ready to pull the trigger on the Huskee and I noticed that the wedge is held down on the beam by what appears to be a rolled over beam edge (looks a little flimsy).  It looks like this could clog-up with bark and other junk.  Most other splitters I have seen use a stack of steel plates to hold the wedge to the beam.  Seams this would be less likely to clog and easier to remove if necessary. 

Can owners of the huskee chime in on this "feature"


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 23, 2014)

Huskee 35-ton owner here, and I've also used the 22-, 25-, and 28-ton versions of the SpeeCo/Huskee beam design.

I've never experienced nor heard of any durability issues of the rolled lip.

Depending on the tree species, bark will sit in the beam after a while, but all it takes is a swipe or two with your hand to clear it.  There are two holes in the bottom of the beam,  just before the toe plate, that allow small pieces, dust, and bark to fall to the ground.  IMO, it's not an issue for me, as I really like the way the beam cradles the wood.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 23, 2014)

One other thing about the rolled edge beam, does smaller wood ever get caught between the 2 rolled edges? It looks like it could get jammed in there it were small enough to sit in between the rolled edges. This splitter seems to be the best splitter out there in the $1000 range. To me the only logical step up in my area would be the Northern 22-ton at $1400 but if one could save $400 and get the same performance the TSC splitter seems the way to go.


----------



## Jags (Apr 23, 2014)

With as many of those units floating around, if the lip design was gonna be an issue it would have been reported repeatedly.  Probably right here on this very forum.


----------



## coaly (Apr 23, 2014)

Years ago they were 899. Then they went to 999. Two years ago, and last year they were 1099. Sale price is usually $100 off. I got mine for 999 when they went on sale from the regular 1099 in 2012. I'd grab one before the regular price goes up or you don't see the sale price anymore !  Well worth the regular price, so 999 is great.
  No issue with bark or debris jamming in the slide. Self cleaning, it pushes right out. As TreePointer noted, the rolled edges hold the log on the beam.

I'd like to see a manual choke in addition to the primer bulb since in extreme cold weather you can't let it warm up with half choke on. (pollution issue I presume) I start it with 3 or 4 primer pumps, set it at idle to start and slowly give it a little prime as it warms up until it stays running smooth. I was used to waiting for the good cold weather to split, but now there's no need to split in extreme cold anyway. Warm weather, 2 or 3 pumps and it starts with one pull.

My biggest issue was the safety feature not allowing the anvil to go all the way to the base plate.
Most wood pops apart before taking a full stroke to the bottom, but some needs to be split all the way down. The safety feature of stopping far above the base plate requires you to fight with many pieces that won't split completely. A 1 1/2" thick board on the base allows it to cut cleanly through. Same vertical, I keep a piece of 2 x 6 or 2 X 8 under the log so it cuts clean. This safety feature of not cutting all they through is the most dangerous part of the operation in my opinion. If you have a big round that splits down to the last 2 inches, it prevents it from coming apart. You tend to try to tear it apart by hand the rest of the way. (without rounding your knuckles on the anvil) I raise the anvil enough to loosen log and pry against anvil using it like a knife to tear the rest of the way apart. It would be easy to bash the back of your hand into the anvil fighting with the log it didn't cut fully ! So I think raising the round on a board makes it much quicker and safer.

And make yourself a cradle. It holds a half log on the side away from you, while splitting the other half smaller. Otherwise you catch it and toss on the ground, only to bend and pick it up when done with the first half.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 23, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> In my region, the regular price has been $1099.  It goes on sale for $999.
> 
> If you get on the TSC mailing list, you will receive a 10%-off coupon a couple/few times per year.  A 10%-off discount is also available if you open a TSC credit card acct.  The coupon valid dates seem rarely to coincide with the $999 sale.
> 
> For a long time the 22-ton had been offered with a Honda GC engine (not the commercial grade GX).


Sweet. If they will give 10% off i will open an account, buy, then pay it off. Lol i'll check into this.


----------



## FTG-05 (Apr 23, 2014)

mstoelton said:


> So I was getting ready to pull the trigger on the Huskee and I noticed that the wedge is held down on the beam by what appears to be a rolled over beam edge (looks a little flimsy).  It looks like this could clog-up with bark and other junk.  Most other splitters I have seen use a stack of steel plates to hold the wedge to the beam.  Seams this would be less likely to clog and easier to remove if necessary.
> 
> Can owners of the huskee chime in on this "feature"



Not much of an issue, if any.  Buy it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 23, 2014)

It's showing at $999.99 on their website when I put our Zip Code in. Now to convince the wife ;-)

Notes near the bottom:
*Includes FREE hydraulic oil - a $40 value! (offer valid with in-store purchase only)*

*NOTE: This product is gas powered. Please see our Terms & Conditions for specific instructions for product repairs and returns.*

*NOTE: This product ships via over-the-road common carrier truck. You will be contacted to schedule a delivery time. Carrier destination shipping charges are included in the order shipping fee that will be displayed in the shopping cart. This product is delivered to the ground level exterior of your home and requires signature upon delivery. For more information, please refer to our Terms & Conditions.*

*NOTE: Engine may vary by store. Please check your Tractor Supply Company store for availability.*


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 23, 2014)

There is more than one version of the 22-ton model floating around.  I'd make sure to get one from new stock that has the engine on the other side of the beam from where the operator stands at the control lever.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 23, 2014)

I assume you're talking about this model: http://www.speeco.com/products.aspx?id=95&prod=351
All the rest at Speeco has a Horiz. shaft engine that appears to be mounted on the left side.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 23, 2014)

Now this pisses me off.  I just bought mine less than a year ago, and it came with a crappy, noisy Briggs engine, that vibrates something fierce.  You really notice it when the beam is vertical, not so much horizontal.

I'd hope the Kohler is better, but then again, those legendary K301's vibrated like one of those vintage fat-melting jiggle machines.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm all over this week after next.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 24, 2014)

Also check out Dirty Hand Tools.  I've never used one, but they are very similar in design to SpeeCo/Huskee.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dirty-Hand-Tools-22-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter-100171/204642906

http://www.lowes.com/pd_590184-74081-100408_0__?productId=50152512

28 tons and 10.5 second cycle time--a very nice configuration:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Dirty-Hand-Tools-28-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter-100342/204642917


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 25, 2014)

I have already psychologically prepared myself yo spend less than a grand. Im doomed lol


----------



## C6pilot (Apr 25, 2014)

I was supposed to pick up a Huskee 22 last night from TSC about 25 miles away. On the way there a guy rear-ended my trailer. Light damage, I just have to bend the rear channel back to be able to get my tailgate into the slots. Nobody was hurt, but it was work/aggrevation I didn't need. Anyhoo, I got to the store and asked for someone to help me with splitters. I walk around, I help myself looking over the splitters outside, but nobody ever comes to help. I go inside again, nothing. Cashier says there were only 4 people working. After about 30 minutes of waiting I decided to bag it.

I spoke to the manager today and he agreed to hold the LAST ONE for me and throw in a free cover (my idea). Now I have to go all the way back tomorrow and hope it's actually there. Anyone want to place odds of it being there? (I will call 1st). If it's there, I plan on buying the log catcher and 4-way splitter if anyone has any feedback on those. Have to admit, the 4-way setup looks kind of cheesy.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well that sucks, thank goodness no one was hurt.

That's fairly typical of our closest TSC, especially at night. The company has a gold mine if they would run all the stores like they cared. They seem to cater more to horse owners at our store than anyone else. I suspect it a local manager problem. The one the next county over from us is way better.


----------



## lindnova (Apr 25, 2014)

The rolled edge does pinch some wood in there, but seems tough enough not to cause any damage.  Mine is holding up fine.  I would go for the kohler over a briggs.  It is on the correct side also.  They have been on sale for $949 twice in the last few months.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, it's official, the TSC here has started carrying the 22TON Huskee Splitter with the Kohler engine for $999 i'm getting one next weekend with the fourway attachment and maybe the log cradle. Free assembly and hydro oil is included. Might try and squeak the discount for opening a TSC card.

Also have 2 1/2 cords C/S mixed HW coming next friday to add to the collection. This should put me around 5 cords with a few small trees to drop here also. I need pallets this week! Lol


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 26, 2014)

That's good news. We went to the local TSC today to pick up several pair of 5/8" farm gate screw-in type hangers and naturally they were out. I asked about log splitters and they said there might be one outside in the crate but they hadn't noticed one, mind you this guy has been there since it opened about 10 years ago. Sure enough they had a 28-ton in the crate with a GC Honda engine on it but $1600 is a bit rich for our blood.

Glad you found the Kohler model, keep us informed.


----------



## Creekheat (Apr 27, 2014)

Also does anyone have any experience with the log cradle attachment an the 4way wedge? Worth the expense?


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 27, 2014)

I looked at the log cradle from TSC and it was very light weight. I built my own for zero dollars from scrap I had laying around and it is at least 10 times stronger. As far as the 4way If you are splitting medium size straight grained wood it may work but "22" tons is on the low side for a 4 way in my mind.


----------



## lindnova (Apr 27, 2014)

I got the speeco log catcher.  I welded on some 1/2" angles to the edges because the logs kept falling off and it works great now.  I agree that making your own would be better if you can.

I have thought about the 4 way also, but most of the wood I am splitting is elm and bur oak so probably not worth it.  I usually split big for the outdoor furnace anyway and maul smaller as needed for the stove during the winter.


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 27, 2014)

The SpeeCo log catcher is a useful add on.  It's certainly better than not having one at all if you split in the horizontal position.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 27, 2014)

I made mine with enough angle that it does not hinder the vertical position either. I also made a block that fits over the foot so the wedge goes all the way through the round for the stringy stuff.


----------



## C6pilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I picked up the Huskee 22T from TSC. The manager held it just like he said he would and he gave me $50 off instead of a free cover. So $949 for my troubles. I decided to hold off on the catcher because I can just make one out of some scrap metal I can get at work.

I did buy the 4-way splitter. The instructions say to only use it horizontally and only for soft wood etc. Turns out it really doesn't work well on larger logs. The vertical blade is fine but the 2 horizontal blades are way too short to be of use on anything except kindling. The problem is, as the log feeds past the 4-way it comes into contact with the original spreader behind the blade which spreads the log away from the short horizontal blades. Perhaps if used with seasoned wood it'll work but with wet logs I just can't pry the 2 pieces apart.

Perhaps as I gain experience I'll learn the best time to split. But as of now, I want to get all my splitting done before it gets hot.


----------



## Creekheat (May 1, 2014)

C6pilot said:


> I picked up the Huskee 22T from TSC. The manager held it just like he said he would and he gave me $50 off instead of a free cover. So $949 for my troubles. I decided to hold off on the catcher because I can just make one out of some scrap metal I can get at work.
> 
> I did buy the 4-way splitter. The instructions say to only use it horizontally and only for soft wood etc. Turns out it really doesn't work well on larger logs. The vertical blade is fine but the 2 horizontal blades are way too short to be of use on anything except kindling. The problem is, as the log feeds past the 4-way it comes into contact with the original spreader behind the blade which spreads the log away from the short horizontal blades. Perhaps if used with seasoned wood it'll work but with wet logs I just can't pry the 2 pieces apart.
> 
> Perhaps as I gain experience I'll learn the best time to split. But as of now, I want to get all my splitting done before it gets hot.


Good info. Which engine did yours come with? 
Any problems with dirty oil?


----------



## Grateful11 (May 1, 2014)

Took a little roadtrip today and we did stumble on a fairly recently opened TSC and sure enough they had a 22-ton splitter in stock with the Kohler engine. I took a couple photos of the engine label with my phone and just checked out it out, it's a SH-265 6.5hp made in China. I'm not saying that's a bad thing because I've heard some pretty good things about the engines coming out of China these days. Heck I was looking at Grainger's and the Honda GX engines are now made in Thailand and the Briggs are from China.

It is a nice looking splitter, probably what my son and I will be going with.

Kohler site with Owners and Service Manuals:
http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productDetail.htm?productNumber=3000 Series SH265

Engine:
http://www.grainger.com/product/KOHLER-Gasoline-Engine-11K737


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 1, 2014)

Creekheat said:


> Also does anyone have any experience with the log cradle attachment an the 4way wedge? Worth the expense?


IMO, the log catcher is a must have, it keeps the log from falling on the tire and hose, last year they were giving them away for free.....the 4 way splitter is probably not necessary, you can split 2 half pieces that are not huge, at the same time making 4 pieces......I love mine and will always recommend it......


----------

